
New-Age Bullshit Generator - gwendolynregina
http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/
======
ivan_ah
Generally, I think of "software eating the world" as a bad thing, but in this
case it's a good thing...

Take that Deepak! 100 lines of js and you've been automated away ;)

------
lotsofmangos
Reminds me of the twat-o-tron
[http://ifyoulikeitsomuchwhydontyougolivethere.com/the-
twat-o...](http://ifyoulikeitsomuchwhydontyougolivethere.com/the-twat-o-tron/)

------
ldubinets
This is amusing. Here's the original (at least, what I believe is the
original)
[http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html](http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html)

------
jgeorge
I need one of these for conspiracy theories, to prove a point to a colleague
that one of his OTT conspiracy theory friends is nothing but a bad AI
construct...

------
atheriel
This is totally brilliant -- nice find.

------
hiphopyo
Reminds me of my writing before I discovered The Elements of Style by Strunk
and White.

------
saraid216
It's done in Javascript, but would still be nice to throw this on Github. :P

------
m3rc
"You may not realize it, but we are all cosmic."

------
bkurtz13
Is this using a Markov chain?

~~~
the_cat_kittles
It's a PCA boosted hidden markov model using sparse regression trees to map
into infinite gradient boosted dimensional kernel space, pruned with C5 LOESS
zero one loss function and L2 regularization parameter implemented in SVM.

...someone should make a bullshit generator for ML models

~~~
theandrewbailey
That's a good suggestion. I got about 15 words into that before my buzzword
alarm activated, and thought I was being taken on another ride.

